# RUHR METRO | Projects & Construction



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen *| * Brenntag Headquarters*

German forum thread: [url]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1607831[/URL]


Project facts


 Use: Office
 Architect: JSWD Architekten GmbH & Co. KG
 Start of construction: 2016
 Completion: 2017










_Bild: JSWD, Köln_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Bochum | **The Healthcare Campus* | Universitätsstraße

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1503727

Project facts


Cost: 200 Mio €
 Architect: Leon, Wohlhage, Wernik, Berlin
 Use: education, research
 Start of construction: 2010
 Completion: 1.construction phase 2015










_Bild: Architekturbüro Leon, Wohlhage, Wernik aus Berlin_











_Fotos: Konny_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Bochum *| * Revitalization Ruhr Park Shopping Center*

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653484&page=2


Project facts


 Use: Shopping Center
 Cost: 200 Mio €
 Investor: mfi / unibail rodamco
 Start of construction: 2010
 Completion: 2016









Bild: mfi / unibail rodamco


Bild: mfi / unibail rodamco


Bild: mfi / unibail rodamco


Bild: mfi / unibail rodamco


Bild: mfi / unibail rodamco


Bild: mfi / Ruhr-Park | Auf Bild klicken zum Vergrößern


Bild: mfi / Ruhr-Park | Auf Bild klicken zum Vergrößern










_Foto: Linda Leitmann / Stadt Bochum, Presseamt_


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund | **H12* | *Lake Phoenix*

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490681&page=20

Project facts


 Cost: 40 Mio €
 Architect: Wellie Architekten, Arnsberg
 Use: Resident, Office and a little chapel 
 Start of construction: 2015
 Completion: 2017


Quelle: Wellie Architekten


Quelle: Wellie Architekten


Quelle: Wellie Architekten


Quelle: Wellie Architekten


Quelle: Wellie Architekten


Quelle: Wellie Architekten


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund | **Phoenix-Eck* | *Lake Phoenix*

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490681&page=20

Project facts


 Cost: 6 Mio €
 BauArt, Dortmund
 Use: Resident and Office
 Start of construction: 2016
 Completion: 2017


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Kaufmann said:


> *Dortmund | **H12* | *Lake Phoenix*
> 
> German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490681&page=20
> 
> ...


Final, Final, Final Version! Especially interesting is the new small chapel in the left corner with the big cross at the facade!


Quelle: Wellie Architekten


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Potentially solid and timeless design with a potential. I really liked the "antenna" at the tower's top. I think it adds a nice Art Deco/streamline-esque element that they should keep, it really fits the Phoenix area.


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Bochum *| * Revitalization Ruhr Park Shopping Center*

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653484&page=2


Project facts


 Use: Shopping Center
 Cost: 200 Mio €
 Investor: mfi / unibail rodamco
 Start of construction: 2010
 Completion: 2016










_Bild: Unibail-Rodamco_



























_
Fotos: Konny_


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund|Borussia Sportarena*

German forum thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711381&page=2


Project facts
Use: Sport
Cost: 20 Mio €
Investor: Borussia Dortmund
Start of construction: 2016?
Completion:



























Quelle: sha.de


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund|Halls of Westphalia Trade Fair*

German forum thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1601560&page=2

Project facts

Use: Sport
Cost: 25 Mio €
Investor: Westfalenhalle GmbH, City of Dortmund
Architect: HHP Architekten, Düsseldorf
Start of construction: 2016
Completion: 2018
Information

_Welcome 2018 - Westfalenhalle Dortmund _







Bild: Westfalenhalle + HPP Architekten + bloomimages


Bild: Westfalenhalle + HPP Architekten + bloomimages



Bild: Westfalenhalle + HPP Architekten + bloomimages



Bild: Westfalenhalle + HPP Architekten + bloomimages



Bild: Westfalenhalle + HPP Architekten + bloomimages


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Duisburg *| * Quartier Wilhelmshöhe am Kaiserberg*

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1638465&page=5


Project facts


 Use: Resident
 Investor: Blankbau Gruppe
 Architect: Duschke + Grosser Architektur
 Start of construction: 2016
 Completion: 2017
























































_Quellen + Bilder: Blankbau Gruppe | Duschke + Grosser Architektur_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Duisburg *| * ''Bernsteinhaus''*

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1638465&page=4


Project facts


 Use: Resident
 Investor: Maletz und Hoffstedde GmbH & Co. KG
 Start of construction: 2016
 Completion: 2017














































_Quelle & Bilder: Maletz und Hoffstedde GmbH & Co. KG_


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Today's Dortmund banner kay: 










http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20160308


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Gelsenkirchen*| * '' Stölting Headquarters''*

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729227&page=2


Project facts


 Use: Office, Shopping
 Investor: Stölting Service Group
 Architect: Architekt Christian Kasper
 Cost: 15 Mio €
 Start of construction: 2016
 Completion: 2017









_
Bild: Stölting Service Group_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Herne* | * '' Neue Höfe Herne''*

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618033&page=3


Project facts


 Use: Office, Shopping, Resident
 Investor: Landmarken AG
 Architect: Architekturbüro HPP
 Start of construction: 2017
 Completion: 2018



























_
Bilder: Stadt Herne | Landmarken AG | HPP Architekten_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Duisburg* | * '' The Curve''*

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904852


Project facts


 Use: Office, Hotel, Resident
 Investor: die developer
 Architect: STRUCTURELAB Architekten
 Cost: 100 Mio €
 Start of construction: 2018
 Completion: 2020





_Bilder: Architekturbüro STRUCTURELAB Architekten | die developer_


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*ESSEN | Mixed-use complex (residential/office) at Bredeneyer Straße/ Zeunerstraße*

Quite nice postmodern project there:



konny said:


> Im Bereich "Bredeneyer Straße/Zeunerstraße" soll ein neues Wohn & Geschäftshaus entstehen. Die Gesamtfläche umfasst das Areal zwischen der Bredeneyer Straße im Norden und Osten, der Zeunerstraße im Westen und der nördlichen beziehungsweise westlichen Grenzen der Grundstücke Bredeneyer Straße 140, 142, 144 sowie Zeunerstraße 11 im Süden. Die alten Gebäude sollen dafür abgerissen werden. Noch im April soll die Genehmigung vorliegen. Konkret ist ein Wohn- und Geschäftshaus als eine durchgängige Blockrandbeabauung sowie eine ergänzende Hofbebauung im Innenbereich geplant. In den Obergeschossen sowie der Hofbebauung sollen cica 48 Mierwohnungen entstehen. Weiterhin soll an diesem Standort dem bereits vorhandenen Lebensmittelhandel die Möglichkeit eröffnet werden, adäquate Verkaufsflächen für einen neuen modernen Vollsortimenter zu generieren. Daher nehmen Verkaufs- und Nebenraumflächen für den Lebensmittelmarkt nahezu das gesamte Erdgeschoss des geplanten Vorhabens ein. Geplant wird mit einer Verkaufsfläche von rund 1.650 Quadratmetern. Unter den Gebäuden entsteht eine Tiefgarage mit 95 Plätzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131833330#post131833330


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Bochum *| * Revitalization Ruhr Park Shopping Center*

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653484&page=2


Project facts


 Use: Shopping Center
 Cost: 200 Mio €
 Investor: mfi / unibail rodamco
 Start of construction: 2010
 Completion: 2016









Bild: mfi / unibail rodamco









_Ruhr Park by Like_the_Grand_Canyon, auf Flickr_









_L Osteria by Like_the_Grand_Canyon, auf Flickr_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Bochum | **The Healthcare Campus* | Universitätsstraße

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1503727

Project facts


Cost: 200 Mio €
 Architect: Leon, Wohlhage, Wernik, Berlin
 Use: education, research
 Start of construction: 2010
 Completion: 1.construction phase 2015










_Bild: Architekturbüro Leon, Wohlhage, Wernik aus Berlin_


_Gesundheitscampus by Kostik -Ruhr, auf Flickr | Klick auf Foto zum Vergrößern_


_Gesundheitscampus by Kostik -Ruhr, auf Flickr | Klick auf Foto zum Vergrößern_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Mülheim an der Ruhr* | Hochschule Ruhr West | Duisburger Straße

German forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654286

Project facts


Cost: 139 Mio €
 Architect: HPP Hentrich-Petschnigg & Partner, Düsseldorf
 Use: education, research
 Start of construction: 2013
 Completion: 2016











Bild: BLB NRW/Visualisierungen: HPP Hentrich-Petschnigg & Partner, Düsseldorf









Bild: BLB NRW/Visualisierungen: HPP Hentrich-Petschnigg & Partner, Düsseldorf









Bild: BLB NRW/Visualisierungen: HPP Hentrich-Petschnigg & Partner, Düsseldorf




























_Fotos: Planergruppe GmbH Oberhausen _


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

konny said:


> *Bochum | Vonovia Headquarter* | Wasserstraße
> 
> German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654286
> 
> ...












_Foto: Stadt Bochum _


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Herten* *| Neues Forum Herten*

German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1932424&page=3

Project facts


 Architect: RKW Architektur + - Düsseldorf
 Use: Office, Shopping
 Start of construction: 2019
 Completion: 2021




























_Bilder: RKW Architektur +_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Marl* *| renovation town hall*

German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1932424&page=3

Project facts


 Cost: 70 Mio €
 Architect: HPP Architekten - Düsseldorf
 Use: Office
 Start of construction: 2019
 Completion: 2024

















_Bilder: HPP Architekten_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Recklinghausen | MarktQuartier
*
German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1932424&page=3

Project facts


 Architect: AIP Unternehmensgruppe
 Use: Office, Shopping, Resident, Hotel
 Start of construction: 2020
 Completion: 2022





































_Bilder: GRS Beteiligungen GmbH und der AIP Unternehmensgruppe_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

konny said:


> *Gelsenkirchen*| * '' Stölting Headquarters''*
> 
> German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729227&page=2
> 
> ...





















_Fotos: Stoltring-Gruppe
_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Gelsenkirchen | Wohn & Geschäftshaus an der Wasserkante
*
German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729227&page=2

Project facts


 Architect: PASD Planungsgruppe, Hagen
 Use: Office, Shopping, Resident
 Start of construction: 2017
 Completion: 2019







_Bilder: (C) PASD Planungsgruppe, Hagen_










_Bild: Hofschröer Projektbau GmbH & Co. KG_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Unna | Neubau Mühlencenter*

German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663742&page=2

Project facts


 Architect: Ten Brinke
 Use: Shopping
 Start of construction: 2019
 Completion: 2021



















_Bilder: Ten Brinke_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Unna | Woolworth Headquarter *

German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663742&page=2

Project facts


 Use: Office
 Start of construction: 2018
 Completion: 2020










_Bild: Woolworth
_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen | Literaturviertel*

German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2042375

Project facts


 Architect: avp Becker GmbH
 Use: Shopping, Resident, Hotel, Office
 Start of construction: 2020
 Completion: 2023


















_Bilder: avp Becker GmbH
_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Bochum | Hotel & Bürogebäude - City-Tor Süd*

German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1901182

Project facts


 Architect: ZHAC Zweering Helmus Architekten
 Use: Hotel, Office/Co-Working
 Start of construction: 2019
 Completion: 2021







_Bilder: CITY-TOR SÜD | BOCHUM, ABBILDUNG ÄHNLICH, © ZWEERING HELMUS ARCHITEKTUR + CONSULTING - klick auf Bild zum Vergrößern_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

> *Bochum | Stadtquartier Viktoriastraße | Bochum City*
> 
> German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640201&page=2
> 
> ...


New design, construction start should now 2019












_Bild: Architekturbüro RKW Architektur+ _


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Dortmund | Hochhaus Platz Rostow am Don *

German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=153689508#post153689508

Project facts


 Architect: Archwerk Architekten Bochum
 Use: Living, Hotel, Office
 Start of construction: 2020
 Completion: 2022


















_Bilder: Archwerk_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

konny said:


> *Headquarters Vivawest* | Gelsenkirchen Horst & Heßler
> 
> German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725927
> 
> ...







































_Fotos: © Christa Lachenmaier | JSWD Architekten_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

konny said:


> *Bochum | Vonovia Headquarter* | Wasserstraße
> 
> German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654286
> 
> ...



_Vonovia by Kostik -Ruhr, auf Flickr_


_Vonovia by Kostik -Ruhr, auf Flickr_


_Vonovia by Kostik -Ruhr, auf Flickr_


_Vonovia by Kostik -Ruhr, auf Flickr_


_Vonovia by Kostik -Ruhr, auf Flickr_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Essen | BürgerRatHaus | 60m *

German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2190196

Project facts


 Architect: agn Niederberghaus & Partner GmbH 
 Use: Office
 Start of construction: 2021
 Completion: 2024



_Bild: agn Niederberghaus & Partner GmbH _


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Duisburg | Kaiserpalais im Quartier Wilhelmshöhe
*

German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1638465&page=5

Project facts


 Architect: Architekturbüros RKW
 Use: Living
 Start of construction: 2019
 Completion: 2020



























_Quelle + Projektseite: https://www.maletz-hoffstedde.de/kaiserpalais/
_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Dortmund* *| Continental headquarter | 70m*

German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=160887198#post160887198

Project facts


 Architect: kadawittfeldarchitektur 
 Use: Office
 Start of construction: 2021
 Completion: 2024


_Bild: kadawittfeldarchitektur | vergrößere Bild durchs anklicken
_










_Bild: kadawittfeldarchitektur
_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Bochum* *| Community Campus*

German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871140&page=2

Project facts


 Architect: Wendy van Dujinhoven
 Use: 700 student apartments
 Start of construction: 2020
 Completion: 2021





_Bilder: Jan Snel | Quelle: https://jansnel.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/JNSNL-magazine.pdf_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Mühlheim an der Ruhr | Refurbishment Rhein Ruhr Zentrum
*
German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2222804

Project facts


 Architect: Maas & Partner
 Use: Shopping-Center, Office
 Start of construction: 2020
 Completion: 2022

































































_Quelle: https://maasundpartner.com/portfolio/rhein-ruhr-zentrum/ | Bilder: bloomimages_


----------



## konny (Nov 10, 2007)

*Oberhausen | Luxus-Hotel am Centro | 60m *

German forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2219224

Project facts:


Architect: Architekten Thierry Louvieaux , Berlin
Use: Office, Hotel
Start of construction: 2021
Completion: 2023



























_Bilder: ZEITGEIST Estates_


----------

